# 14 gallon tank stocking



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey there. so I was curious about some ideas about my new 14 gallon tall tank that I setup recently? 

I currently only have 6 Golden White Cloud Minnows in there. might add a couple more later. threw a good sized piece of Malaysian driftwood in there as well and used a regular gravel, coupled by a larger stoned gravel, then followed by many different various bought pebbles and stones, and three marimo moss balls.

What else could i put in there without it being too overstocked? Does it look okay so far?


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

You could have another group of small fish such as one of the smaller tetras - neon, glowlight etc. or rasboras

In addition to that, 2-3 ottos could work (though these are best added after the tank has been established for a while)

I would have suggested a group of corydoras but the substrate you have isn't ideal as they prefer a smaller size pebble to root through

All of these species assume you have reasonably soft water with pH below 7.5 as they'll do best in those conditions


I would also suggest you get a black background for the tank as it'll really make your fish stand out and help hide the equipment in the tank :-D


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I like your substrate very much, it has an interest to it. Nice work. I agree on a black background, something as simple as a piece of plain black construction paper from the craft store.

You absolutely need something mid-to-upper water though. Both for appearance, but even more for the security of the fish. Plants would work, or a branch piece of wood leaning vertical. And/or some floating plants. This would make your fish happy, they would not feel so "exposed" which is very stressful.

What is the water temp? I assume room, I don't think I see a heater. That is good for those fish, they do not last well at warm temperatures. When it comes time to find other fish, bear the temperature in mind. Neon tetra for instance would be good tankmates.

With that sort of stream substrate, think of stream fish. We have fish profiles here, you could browse through them for ideas; second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top, and in a post if the name is shaded you can click on it to see the profile of that fish.

And welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping. Glad you joined us.

Byron.


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice tank! You could add maybe 2 marble mollies? I've had this female marble molly now for a year and a half and she only got to be 2 inches. She is very fun to watch and to be honest, she watches me when I am on the computer! No joke, she is in the same spot when I look at her sometimes and when I move, she swims away. lol


----------



## Blackheart (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks guys  I had planned on buying some Java Fern before too long and attaching it to the driftwood.

btw; thanks for the gravel comment  I had wanted to use sand underneath, and scatter all the different substrate everywhere but this just seems much easier to maintain.

And I'd like to add some kind of small schooling fish. possibly mollies or platies, or neon tetras. I would also like to add some kind of bottom dwellers. maybe even some red cherry shrimp.

I don't use a heater on the aquarium, regardless it tends to rise in temperature in this room because of the hot summer weather. But I like to try to keep it around 70.


----------

